# Pushing Daisy's



## citjet (Oct 27, 2009)

Stuck at home on OJI, I decided to take pictures of the daisy's.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Billhyco (Oct 27, 2009)

@ #4 - i love seeing water droplets on a flower photo.  not sure why a majority of macro photos are done with flowers, but love seeing the water droplets.  i think this spring i am going to carry a water bottle with me for flower photos just in case


----------



## The Empress (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice shots, daisy's are my fave!!!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 28, 2009)

I like #3 very much, but they all sort of look the same.


----------



## El2 (Oct 28, 2009)

This are great shots. I think the WB might be a bit off.


----------



## citjet (Oct 28, 2009)

I do struggle with white ballance at various angles with white peddals.  

The angles are the same since I didnt want to do the traditional everyday centered composition.


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the third is the best, it has a certain softness about it I like and its composition is by far the best. I notice in these- and I don't know if it was your intention- a rather annoying misty haze. It throws me off a little because it takes away from the sharpness of the photo and my eyes strain a little bit looking at the photo.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 29, 2009)

Billhyco said:


> @ #4 - i love seeing water droplets on a flower photo.  not sure why a majority of macro photos are done with flowers, but love seeing the water droplets.  i think this spring i am going to carry a water bottle with me for flower photos just in case



Make sure to mix a little bit of sucrose/sugar in there to make it stick together and get better "drops" on the flower. I have a mixture in my trunk I keep stocked with sugar water just for that occasion. like you said, there is just something about having the water on there that makes it a better picture and more pleasing

~Michael~


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree, the water droplets add an interesting element.


----------

